# Voodoo 3 TV out, brauche Hilfe

## Kev111

Hallo,

Ich habe freevo installiert und versuche nun den Tv out meiner Grafikkarte, einer Voodoo 3, zu aktivieren.

Dabei bin ich wie hier: http://freevo.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/doc/Hardware/Voodoo3 vorgegangen

Ich habe einen 2.6er Kernel. Beim eingeben der Befehle, die auf der gelinkten Webseite stehen, bekomm ich folgende Fehlermeldung:

```
i2cset 1 0x44 0xC6 0x001 & i2cset 1 0x44 0x0ba 0x80 & i2cset 1 0x44 0xa0 0x80 & i2cset 1 0x44 0xba 0x20 & i2cset 1 0x44 0x0C6 0x001 & i2cset 1 0x44 0xC4 0x1 & i2cset 1 0x44 0xC8 0x0 & i2cset 1 0x44 0xa0 0x91 & i2cset 1 0x44 0xC4 1 & i2cset 1 0x44 0x6c 0x80 & i2cset 1 0x44 0xba 0x80 & i2cset 1 0x44 0xB8 2 & i2cset 1 0x44 0xC8 0x0&i2cset 1 0x44 0x6e 0x00&i2cset 1 0x44 0x70 0x02&i2cset 1 0x44 0x72 0x00&i2cset 1 0x44 0x74 0x01&i2cset 1 0x44 0x76 0xe0&i2cset 1 0x44 0x78 0xd0&i2cset 1 0x44 0x7a 0x80&i2cset 1 0x44 0x7c 0x98&i2cset 1 0x44 0x7e 0x58&i2cset 1 0x44 0x80 0x20&i2cset 1 0x44 0x82 0x16&i2cset 1 0x44 0x84 0x22&i2cset 1 0x44 0x86 0xa6&i2cset 1 0x44 0x88 0x00&i2cset 1 0x44 0x8a 0x78&i2cset 1 0x44 0x8c 0x80&i2cset 1 0x44 0x8e 0x03&i2cset 1 0x44 0x90 0x71&i2cset 1 0x44 0x92 0x2a&i2cset 1 0x44 0x94 0x40&i2cset 1 0x44 0x96 0x0a&i2cset 1 0x44 0x98 0x00&i2cset 1 0x44 0x9a 0x50&i2cset 1 0x44 0x9c 0x30&i2cset 1 0x44 0x9e 0x0&i2cset 1 0x44 0xa0 0x8c&i2cset 1 0x44 0xa2 0x24&i2cset 1 0x44 0xa4 0xf0&i2cset 1 0x44 0xa6 0x57&i2cset 1 0x44 0xa8 0x82&i2cset 1 0x44 0xaa 0x49&i2cset 1 0x44 0xac 0x8c&i2cset 1 0x44 0xae 0xb4&i2cset 1 0x44 0xb0 0xe0&i2cset 1 0x44 0xb2 0x45&i2cset 1 0x44 0xb4 0x29&i2cset 1 0x44 0xb6 0x00&i2cset 1 0x44 0xc4 0x01&i2cset 1 0x44 0xc6 0x00&i2cset 1 0x44 0xc8 0x40&i2cset 1 0x44 0xca 0xc0&i2cset 1 0x44 0xcc 0xc0&i2cset 1 0x44 0xd6 0x00&i2cset 1 0x44 0x0C6 0x000&i2cset 1 0x44 0xC4 1 & i2cset 1 0x44 0xba 0x20

[1] 7193

[2] 7194

[3] 7195

[4] 7196

[5] 7197

[6] 7198

Warning: no size specified (using byte-data access)

Error: Adapter for i2c bus 1 does not have byte write capability

Warning: no size specified (using byte-data access)

Error: Adapter for i2c bus 1 does not have byte write capability

Warning: no size specified (using byte-data access)

Error: Adapter for i2c bus 1 does not have byte write capability

Warning: no size specified (using byte-data access)

Error: Adapter for i2c bus 1 does not have byte write capability

Warning: no size specified (using byte-data access)

Error: Adapter for i2c bus 1 does not have byte write capability

Warning: no size specified (using byte-data access)

Error: Adapter for i2c bus 1 does not have byte write capability

[7] 7199

[8] 7200

[9] 7201

[10] 7202

[11] 7203

[12] 7204

[13] 7205

Warning: no size specified (using byte-data access)

Error: Adapter for i2c bus 1 does not have byte write capability

Warning: no size specified (using byte-data access)

Error: Adapter for i2c bus 1 does not have byte write capability

Warning: no size specified (using byte-data access)

Error: Adapter for i2c bus 1 does not have byte write capability

Warning: no size specified (using byte-data access)

Error: Adapter for i2c bus 1 does not have byte write capability

Warning: no size specified (using byte-data access)

Error: Adapter for i2c bus 1 does not have byte write capability

Warning: no size specified (using byte-data access)

Error: Adapter for i2c bus 1 does not have byte write capability

Warning: no size specified (using byte-data access)

Error: Adapter for i2c bus 1 does not have byte write capability

[14] 7206

[15] 7207

[16] 7208

[17] 7209

[18] 7210

[19] 7211

[20] 7212

Warning: no size specified (using byte-data access)

Error: Adapter for i2c bus 1 does not have byte write capability

Warning: no size specified (using byte-data access)

Error: Adapter for i2c bus 1 does not have byte write capability

Warning: no size specified (using byte-data access)

Error: Adapter for i2c bus 1 does not have byte write capability

Warning: no size specified (using byte-data access)

Error: Adapter for i2c bus 1 does not have byte write capability

Warning: no size specified (using byte-data access)

Error: Adapter for i2c bus 1 does not have byte write capability

Warning: no size specified (using byte-data access)

Error: Adapter for i2c bus 1 does not have byte write capability

[21] 7213

[22] 7214

[23] 7215

[24] 7216

[25] 7217

[26] 7218

[27] 7219

Warning: no size specified (using byte-data access)

Error: Adapter for i2c bus 1 does not have byte write capability

Warning: no size specified (using byte-data access)

Error: Adapter for i2c bus 1 does not have byte write capability

Warning: no size specified (using byte-data access)

Error: Adapter for i2c bus 1 does not have byte write capability

Warning: no size specified (using byte-data access)

Error: Adapter for i2c bus 1 does not have byte write capability

Warning: no size specified (using byte-data access)

Error: Adapter for i2c bus 1 does not have byte write capability

Warning: no size specified (using byte-data access)

Error: Adapter for i2c bus 1 does not have byte write capability

Warning: no size specified (using byte-data access)

Error: Adapter for i2c bus 1 does not have byte write capability

[28] 7220

[29] 7221

[30] 7222

[31] 7223

[32] 7224

[33] 7225

[34] 7226

Warning: no size specified (using byte-data access)

Error: Adapter for i2c bus 1 does not have byte write capability

Warning: no size specified (using byte-data access)

Error: Adapter for i2c bus 1 does not have byte write capability

Warning: no size specified (using byte-data access)

Error: Adapter for i2c bus 1 does not have byte write capability

Warning: no size specified (using byte-data access)

Error: Adapter for i2c bus 1 does not have byte write capability

Warning: no size specified (using byte-data access)

Error: Adapter for i2c bus 1 does not have byte write capability

Warning: no size specified (using byte-data access)

Error: Adapter for i2c bus 1 does not have byte write capability

Warning: no size specified (using byte-data access)

Error: Adapter for i2c bus 1 does not have byte write capability

[35] 7227

[36] 7228

[37] 7229

[38] 7230

[39] 7231

[40] 7232

[41] 7233

Warning: no size specified (using byte-data access)

Error: Adapter for i2c bus 1 does not have byte write capability

Warning: no size specified (using byte-data access)

Error: Adapter for i2c bus 1 does not have byte write capability

Warning: no size specified (using byte-data access)

Error: Adapter for i2c bus 1 does not have byte write capability

Warning: no size specified (using byte-data access)

Error: Adapter for i2c bus 1 does not have byte write capability

Warning: no size specified (using byte-data access)

Error: Adapter for i2c bus 1 does not have byte write capability

Warning: no size specified (using byte-data access)

Error: Adapter for i2c bus 1 does not have byte write capability

Warning: no size specified (using byte-data access)

Error: Adapter for i2c bus 1 does not have byte write capability

[42] 7234

[43] 7235

[44] 7236

[45] 7237

[46] 7238

[47] 7239

[48] 7240

Warning: no size specified (using byte-data access)

Error: Adapter for i2c bus 1 does not have byte write capability

Warning: no size specified (using byte-data access)

Error: Adapter for i2c bus 1 does not have byte write capability

Warning: no size specified (using byte-data access)

Error: Adapter for i2c bus 1 does not have byte write capability

Warning: no size specified (using byte-data access)

Error: Adapter for i2c bus 1 does not have byte write capability

Warning: no size specified (using byte-data access)

Error: Adapter for i2c bus 1 does not have byte write capability

Warning: no size specified (using byte-data access)

Error: Adapter for i2c bus 1 does not have byte write capability

Warning: no size specified (using byte-data access)

Error: Adapter for i2c bus 1 does not have byte write capability

[49] 7241

[50] 7243

[51] 7244

[52] 7245

[53] 7246

[54] 7247

[55] 7248

Warning: no size specified (using byte-data access)

Error: Adapter for i2c bus 1 does not have byte write capability

Warning: no size specified (using byte-data access)

Error: Adapter for i2c bus 1 does not have byte write capability

Warning: no size specified (using byte-data access)

Error: Adapter for i2c bus 1 does not have byte write capability

Warning: no size specified (using byte-data access)

Error: Adapter for i2c bus 1 does not have byte write capability

Warning: no size specified (using byte-data access)

Error: Adapter for i2c bus 1 does not have byte write capability

Warning: no size specified (using byte-data access)

Error: Adapter for i2c bus 1 does not have byte write capability

[56] 7249

[57] 7250

[58] 7251

Warning: no size specified (using byte-data access)

Error: Adapter for i2c bus 1 does not have byte write capability

Warning: no size specified (using byte-data access)

Error: Adapter for i2c bus 1 does not have byte write capability

Warning: no size specified (using byte-data access)

Error: Adapter for i2c bus 1 does not have byte write capability

Warning: no size specified (using byte-data access)

Error: Adapter for i2c bus 1 does not have byte write capability

Warning: no size specified (using byte-data access)

Error: Adapter for i2c bus 1 does not have byte write capability

[1]   Exit 1                  i2cset 1 0x44 0xC6 0x001

[2]   Exit 1                  i2cset 1 0x44 0x0ba 0x80

[3]   Exit 1                  i2cset 1 0x44 0xa0 0x80

[4]   Exit 1                  i2cset 1 0x44 0xba 0x20

[5]   Exit 1                  i2cset 1 0x44 0x0C6 0x001

[6]   Exit 1                  i2cset 1 0x44 0xC4 0x1

[7]   Exit 1                  i2cset 1 0x44 0xC8 0x0

[8]   Exit 1                  i2cset 1 0x44 0xa0 0x91

[9]   Exit 1                  i2cset 1 0x44 0xC4 1

[10]   Exit 1                  i2cset 1 0x44 0x6c 0x80

[11]   Exit 1                  i2cset 1 0x44 0xba 0x80

[12]   Exit 1                  i2cset 1 0x44 0xB8 2

[13]   Exit 1                  i2cset 1 0x44 0xC8 0x0

[14]   Exit 1                  i2cset 1 0x44 0x6e 0x00

[15]   Exit 1                  i2cset 1 0x44 0x70 0x02

[16]   Exit 1                  i2cset 1 0x44 0x72 0x00

[17]   Exit 1                  i2cset 1 0x44 0x74 0x01

[18]   Exit 1                  i2cset 1 0x44 0x76 0xe0

[19]   Exit 1                  i2cset 1 0x44 0x78 0xd0

[20]   Exit 1                  i2cset 1 0x44 0x7a 0x80

[21]   Exit 1                  i2cset 1 0x44 0x7c 0x98

[22]   Exit 1                  i2cset 1 0x44 0x7e 0x58

[23]   Exit 1                  i2cset 1 0x44 0x80 0x20

[24]   Exit 1                  i2cset 1 0x44 0x82 0x16

[25]   Exit 1                  i2cset 1 0x44 0x84 0x22

[26]   Exit 1                  i2cset 1 0x44 0x86 0xa6

[27]   Exit 1                  i2cset 1 0x44 0x88 0x00

[28]   Exit 1                  i2cset 1 0x44 0x8a 0x78

[29]   Exit 1                  i2cset 1 0x44 0x8c 0x80

[30]   Exit 1                  i2cset 1 0x44 0x8e 0x03

[31]   Exit 1                  i2cset 1 0x44 0x90 0x71

[32]   Exit 1                  i2cset 1 0x44 0x92 0x2a

[33]   Exit 1                  i2cset 1 0x44 0x94 0x40

[34]   Exit 1                  i2cset 1 0x44 0x96 0x0a

[35]   Exit 1                  i2cset 1 0x44 0x98 0x00

[36]   Exit 1                  i2cset 1 0x44 0x9a 0x50

[37]   Exit 1                  i2cset 1 0x44 0x9c 0x30

[38]   Exit 1                  i2cset 1 0x44 0x9e 0x0

[39]   Exit 1                  i2cset 1 0x44 0xa0 0x8c

[40]   Exit 1                  i2cset 1 0x44 0xa2 0x24

[41]   Exit 1                  i2cset 1 0x44 0xa4 0xf0

[42]   Exit 1                  i2cset 1 0x44 0xa6 0x57

[43]   Exit 1                  i2cset 1 0x44 0xa8 0x82

[44]   Exit 1                  i2cset 1 0x44 0xaa 0x49

[45]   Exit 1                  i2cset 1 0x44 0xac 0x8c

[46]   Exit 1                  i2cset 1 0x44 0xae 0xb4

[47]   Exit 1                  i2cset 1 0x44 0xb0 0xe0

[48]   Exit 1                  i2cset 1 0x44 0xb2 0x45

[49]   Exit 1                  i2cset 1 0x44 0xb4 0x29

[50]   Exit 1                  i2cset 1 0x44 0xb6 0x00

[51]   Exit 1                  i2cset 1 0x44 0xc4 0x01

[52]   Exit 1                  i2cset 1 0x44 0xc6 0x00

[53]   Exit 1                  i2cset 1 0x44 0xc8 0x40

[54]   Exit 1                  i2cset 1 0x44 0xca 0xc0

[55]   Exit 1                  i2cset 1 0x44 0xcc 0xc0

[57]-  Exit 1                  i2cset 1 0x44 0x0C6 0x000

[58]+  Exit 1                  i2cset 1 0x44 0xC4 1

```

i2c_dev und i2c_voodoo3 habe ich fest in den Kernel einkompilliert.

Wenn man nach der voodoo 3 mit TV out googled findet man immernur die obere Anleitung, für einen 2.4er Kernel.

Weiß da jemand Rat oder hat einer den TV-Out der Voodoo 3 unter einem 2.6er Kernel zum laufen gebracht?

----------

## Kev111

...hochhohl

----------

## amne

Bitte nächstes mal 24h warten.

----------

## Kev111

entschuldigung, hatte ich ganz vergessen.

----------

## Kev111

*hochschieb*...

----------

## Kev111

...

----------

## Kev111

und nochmal...

----------

